# Mal wieder ein Java / .Net Performance Vergleich



## Thomas Darimont (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/dagastine?entry=sun_java_is_faster_than1

Gruss Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Juni 2006)

Genauso viele Vergleiche von Sun die Java schneller sehen gibts wiederrum von MS die .net schneller sehen 

Aber eigentlich sollte mann sowas auf anderer Grundlage vergleichen.

Ein Transportunternehmen das einen Grossauftrag zur Logistik für eine Grossmetzgerrei bekommt und demnach ein neuen LKW anschaffen muss, der vergleicht doch nicht nur aufgrund der Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
So mancher ITler würde dann so vergleichen:
Lass uns lieber den MAN Sattelzug LKW nehmen, der ist 15KM/H schneller als der Kühlwagen und wir können ja auch Kühlschränke in den Sattelzug einbauen


----------

